# Unifence cursor



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

I recently purchased a used Delta Unisaw with a Unifence and am looking for Delta part 1000637550001 (plastic cursor). Anyone have one for sale or know where to get one? Been looking online and everyone is back ordered, including Delta.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can make one from a piece of Plexiglas...⅛" will work fine. Scribe a straight line down the middle with a utility knife. Paint on black paint and wipe off the Plexiglas so only the black line shows. Drill out and elongate two mounting holes near the top.


















.


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

*Angled cursor*

Unfortunately, my cursor has right angle piece where screws attach, and approximately 15 degree sloped flat piece that rides on the ruler, where the lines are scribed...

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/SteveS_/media/Deltacursor400063750001_zps8d070616.jpg.html

(Sorry about the link, i have spent an hour going back and forth between attachment icon and Manage Attachments, and am unable to directly paste picture into post.)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve S. said:


> Unfortunately, my cursor has right angle piece where screws attach, and approximately 15 degree sloped flat piece that rides on the ruler, where the lines are scribed...
> 
> http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/SteveS_/media/Deltacursor400063750001_zps8d070616.jpg.html
> 
> (Sorry about the link, i have spent an hour going back and forth between attachment icon and Manage Attachments, and am unable to directly paste picture into post.)


Steve
Have you tried this site? 

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?ps=1&gclid=CNKP6Le_r6wCFZJS7AodLDxJHg

Have you tried EBay?

Al


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Al,

Yeah, I've tried Ebay, Craigslist, Ereplacement, M & D Mower and Parts, Toolpartspro, 800toolrepair, Toolpartsdirect, Shop411, Peachtree, and others, and have talked to Rockler who sent me to an industrial hardware store 30 miles away after confirming they had the part number only to find out he hadn't bothered to read the last digit of the part number and didn't have it. I have ordered one from ToolPartsdirect, knowing it would be backordered, but thought there might be a queue if and when Delta gets around to supplying them. Thank you for taking the time to respond, I appreciate it.:detective:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve

I've looked in all my go to parts places and I'm coming up with nothing too.

I have a Unifence. That would be one tough cursor to duplicate. But it wouldn't take very thick stock. If you could cut it to fit and crazy glue a small plastic angle on it to attach it to the fence. Then crazy glue the 15 deg section on it. I've made them before for other saws. One very fine scratch is all you need for the line. But the second line would be hard to get perfect. The scratches would need to be on the bottom of the plastic.

Maybe heating it and bending the angle would work.

Al


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Al,

The picture i took is one i have, and it is working, but cracked and I'm not sure how long it will last. I bought this used Unisaw, really like it, and went through and made all the adjustments for right angle, parallel, calibrated cursor, etc.for the the fence and the blade. Just trying to get it dialed in. If I do make a cursor, I will only etch the one line, because I can't see using the low profile very often, and will just measure from fence to blade when I do. I will send you a line when I get resolution. Thanks again for the time and effort. New to this site. It's great to talk to fellow woodworkers, and even better to talk to quality people (like you:thumbup1


----------



## toddmoler (Jan 27, 2020)

Steve S. said:


> I recently purchased a used Delta Unisaw with a Unifence and am looking for Delta part 1000637550001 (plastic cursor). Anyone have one for sale or know where to get one? Been looking online and everyone is back ordered, including Delta.


Did you ever find a way to fix/replace the Delta Unisaw cursor? I'm having the same issue.

Todd


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Todd

This post is almost 6 years old. Some of these people that replied are no longer on this forum. 
Just letting you know.
Someone else may still spot this and reply. After all, I did
If not, just start a new thread. Someone here will surely be able to help.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is a long shot but try here if you know part #:

https://www.renovoparts.com/1342192-cursor-for-delta-power-tools/


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

This is an old thread, almost 6 years. 

HOWEVER

I have a Unisaw, Biesemeryer fence. I purchased a Saw Stop cursor for the magnifier bubble. With washers between cursor and the slider it works better than any of the digital attachments for the Unisaw. 

I ordered it through Woodcraft rather than Saw Stop. IIRC, Saw Stop wanted $20 for S&H. It a month or two but Woodcraft got it for me at $8.


----------

